# New here



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd say hello,from IL. about 100 miles west of Chicago


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hello jimf, welcome aboard! 
Do you have any halloween pics to share?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

HOWDY!!!!,hope you like it here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum jimf!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome! Have you ever haunted before?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Plenty of nice people here.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes welcome! Hope you like it here.


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Been lurking here about year been decorating for christmas about 14yrs.This my 3rd.year doing a haunt and thanks to you guys it's been getting bigger ever year . So thanks for the ideas.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HOWLDY its always nice to see new skeletons come out of the closet


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Jim, look forward to seeing some pics of your work.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jim!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Jimf!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome .............it's always good to have new blood


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from California! Welcome to a GREAT forum.


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'll look for some pics and try to post them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Jim


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------

